# Problem with 9800 AIW???



## SSJ_Chris (Oct 17, 2004)

I just installed the softmod, the new drivers and all and when i press the find max, the clock speed goes down and continues to go down.  Never up. my factory default settings are at
378/338.  What could be the problem

9800AIW
4.1 CAT
125MB
378 Core
338 Mem


----------



## SSJ_Chris (Oct 18, 2004)

I have read through most of the threads and I am still unable to get it to max the core, it still drops.  as of right now i am a 367.88 for my core and it should be 378 stock, and it is still dropping.  The data log says "1 pixels don't match" everytime it drops my core.  
I did run AquaMark v3.0 with the stock speeds from the card and I have a score of 39914 at 1024x728 avg fps 39.914 max fps 124.  That should be ok but the dropping clock is scarring me a little.

Chris


----------

